# New from Missouri



## leviathan (Apr 6, 2008)

Just gettin started in the whole smokin thing.  Came across this site and did the 5 day e-course and learned a fair amount.  Had a question about rigs to use.  I have a fairly large charcoal grill with an adjustable charcoal pan, so I can keep meat pretty good distance from heat.  Would this be ok to use since just starting out (didn't want to invest in something I might not use that much), or should I invest in a Brinkmann charcoal smoke and grill (think I saw one at walmart for 30 bones)?


----------



## short one (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. From your discription I believe you could smoke on your grill but as I an a stickburner, you should wait for someone who is more familiar with your grill for an answer. Enjoy the site and may you "Q" be exceptional.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Leviathan! Welcome to SMF from another Show Me member.

You can definitely smoke with your set up. You may want to keep the coals to the one side and the meat to the other. Be sure to read Jeff's 5-day Ecourse to help you get started. Keep the temps low, the smoke light (thin and blue - never white while cooking) and cook by internal temperature.

Keep asking questions until you know what you need to be sucessful and sure.


----------



## kookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to the site..............Glad you found us............Great place here and great people too..............


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Leviathan.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 6, 2008)

Aloha and a BIG HOWDY from Michigan.......Dont ask why 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   HOpe ya enjoy the place like we do!


----------



## cubguy17 (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome from Omaha, NE


----------



## leviathan (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, and you guys are quick to respond.  I have checked out several recipes on here including the finishing sauce.  I still have a few questions and I did some haphazard searching for my answers, but was not successful.  I keep on seeing the thin blue smoke, how do you achieve this and how do you avoid the white billowing smoke?  Also according to the e-course a water pan can help with maintaining temps.  How would I go about this since I do not have a vertical smoker?  Should I just put a metal pan or bowl with water in there on top of my lump charcoal or on one of the racks or what?

Thanks again everyone, and Cubguy it's nice to see another cubby faithful 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 6, 2008)

Part of getting TBS depends also on what you use for wood, IE: sawdust,chips,chunks or logs.

Sawdust is used mainly in the small units like little chiefs and such, not much problem there. Chips and chunks, can flare up or catch on fire, this is when you get the billowing white smoke, I cover my pan with aluminum foil and poke a couple holes in it. You can also do a preburn on chunk, get it burning in a pan and then put it out. You are essentially makin lump charcoal. You can also play around with moving your pan closer or further from the heat source.

As for a water pan, any metal baking pan will work, just set it on the coals and keep an eye on it. It aids in heat retention and adds some moisture to the smoker to help keep meat from drying out. Good luck.


----------



## bertjo44 (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome. Lots of places carry bags of wood for smoking (chips and small chunks). The first few minutes the smoke will be billowy but should turn tbs soon. Just juimp in and you'll get the hang, it 's not real hard.


----------



## kratzx4 (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Lots of good folk here to assist you. Ask all the questions you want someone will have the answer


----------



## k5yac (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## richtee (Apr 6, 2008)

Hia Levi... you could also add a water pan... cake pan, whatever...directly above the heat source. Smoking is done by INDIRECT heat. Get some lump going and pre-burn some chunks of wood. Ummm GOOD wood obviously. Check out this thread:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...67333#poststop


----------



## smokingrookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Leviathan, Welcome to SMF, as somewhat of a newcomer myself, all I can say is keep your eyes open for tips and tricks on this site, the people here are wonderful and have lots of knowlege. Just a warning smoking meat and this site can become addicting and I am sure that after a few tries with the rig you have you will be getting great results and possibly looking to upgrade. Good Luck and welcome, Travis


----------



## seboke (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard Leviathan.  I have a charcoal grill that I have smoked on before getting serious 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  It has two adjustable charcoal chambers with a removable divider.  Try a cookie sheet or similar between the pile of coals and the meat, just make sure the smoke and heat can still reach the meat, you'd just shield the direct heat from it (or else you're back to grillin')

Where from in SEMO?  I'm a New Madrid ex-pat.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Everyone here are great people with alot of smokin know-how. Remember, patience is a must, we cannot hurry perfection when smokin. As mentioned below, TBS is important.
Andy.


----------



## dr. worm (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, from another Missouri newb.


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome, from central MO!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, nothin' but good smokes and Q View too!


----------



## stacks (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Levi from another MO smoker.
Ask anything about smoking and these folks will find you the answer.  Good luck on your quest to achieve TBS.  You want your wood to smolder not burn.  I found pre-burning works well as does keeping yor wood in foil or a metal box.  The key is to limit the air flowing to your wood so it stays oxygen starved.
Good luck on your Q


----------



## leviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Seboke I'm living in Cape Giraradeau currently, but originally from Peoria, Ill.


----------



## chef skip steele (Apr 10, 2008)

cape, home to ole hickory pits off spring street on the river bank
try strawberries bbq in holcomb mo. up from kennet,mo.  eat the pork steak ( sliced pork butt) is great.


----------



## erain (Apr 10, 2008)

welcome to smf from mn!!!


----------

